# Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll"



## sascha (18 August 2004)

*Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot in Deutschland „nicht sinnvoll“
*

Das Bundesverbraucherministerium hat einem generellen Dialer-Verbot in Deutschland eine klare Absage erteilt. „Ein solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der Überzahl sind“, erklärte eine Sprecherin des Ministeriums gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Es gehe darum, den Missbrauch dieses neuen Kommunikations- und Abrechnungsmittels einzudämmen, so die Sprecherin weiter. Mit dem Missbrauchs-Gesetz von 2003 sei man auf diesem Weg schon „einen großen Schritt weiter gekommen“. 

Vor genau einem Jahr, im August 2003, trat in Deutschland das „Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern“, kurz Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz, in Kraft. Aber sind Dialer, 0190, 0900 und 0137-Nummern jetzt wirklich im Griff? Können Abzocker wirksam bekämpft werden – und seriöse Anbieter vernünftig arbeiten? Anlässlich des Jubiläums hat Dialerschutz.de Verbraucherschützer, Branchenvertreter, Verbraucherministerium und Opposition um Stellungnahmen gebeten. Zum Abschluss unserer vierteiligen Serie nimmt Dr. Sabine Kolloge vom Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz zu unseren Fragen Stellung.

Dialerschutz.de: Ziel des Mehrwertdienste-Gesetzes war es, Verbraucher besser vor dem Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensten schützen. Ist dieses Ziel aus Sicht des Bundesverbraucherministeriums erreicht worden? 

Kolloge: Mit dem Gesetz sind wir einen großen Schritt weiter gekommen. Der Missbrauch mit Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern ist nach unserer Einschätzung damit erfolgreich bekämpft worden. Es ist aber festzustellen, dass bei Betrügereien ein erhebliches Innovationspotential vorhanden ist, so dass immer wieder neue Betrugsmaschen bekannt geworden sind. 

Dialerschutz.de: Bundesverbraucherminsterin Renate Künast hat vergangenes Jahr erklärt, man werde die Wirkung des Gesetzes genau beobachten… 

Kolloge: Die Erfahrungen mit dem Gesetz werden in die Diskussion um die vom Bundeswirtschaftsministerium vorgestellten Entwürfe einer Telekommunikations-Nummerierungsverordnung und einer Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung mit einfließen. 

Dialerschutz.de: Was sagt man denn im Verbraucherministerium zu den beiden Entwürfen? 

Kolloge: Fortschritt ist, dass sich die Regelungen zur Preistransparenz und zur Information und auch zum Entzug einer missbräuchlich genutzten Nummer nicht mehr allein auf die 0190/0900-Nummern beziehen, sondern auch auf sogenannte Premiumdienste. Das ist ein großer Vorteil für die Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher, weil nach der Verordnung zum Beispiel nun auch Auskunftsdienste oder Kurzwahldienste deutlich sichtbare und gut lesbare Preisinformationen geben müssen. 

Dialerschutz.de: Und wo sollte noch nachgebessert oder ergänzt werden? 

Kolloge: Wir werden mit dem zuständigen Bundeswirtschaftsministerium die vorliegenden Entwürfe intensiv diskutieren. Aus Sicht des Bundesverbraucherministeriums sind hier noch einige Wünsche offen, um die Preistransparenz auf dem Telekommunikationsmarkt im Allgemeinen zu Gunsten der Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher weiter zu erhöhen. So ist unter anderem auch über eine kostenlose Entgeltinformationspflicht vor dem Verbindungsaufbau von Mobilfunkverbindungen nachzudenken. In anderen europäischen Ländern ist es beispielsweise üblich, dass eine aktuelle Kostenanzeige während und nach einem Mobilfunkgespräch erfolgt. 

Dialerschutz.de: Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat durch das Gesetz mehr Befugnisse bekommen, um gegen Missbrauch vorzugehen. Wie beurteilt das Ministerium die Arbeit der Behörde im vergangenen Jahr? 

Kolloge: Die Regulierungsbehörde hat mit ihrer Praxis, insbesondere gegen unzulässige Dialer vorzugehen, aktiven und wirkungsvollen Verbraucherschutz praktiziert. Diesen Weg sollte die RegTP konsequent weitergehen. 

Dialerschutz.de: Die Schweiz hat wegen des Missbrauchs Mehrwertdienste-Dialer ganz verboten. Ein Modell, das im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes auch in Deutschland denkbar wäre? 

Kolloge: Ein generelles Verbot von Dialern ist nicht sinnvoll, denn ein solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der Überzahl sind. Es geht darum, den Missbrauch dieses neuen Kommunikations- und Abrechnungsmittels einzudämmen. 

Mit diesem Interview endet unsere kleine Serie zur Bilanz „ein Jahr Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz“. Die Interviews mit dem Verbraucherzentralen Bundesverband (13. August), dem Verband der Anbieter von Telekommunikations- und Mehrwertdiensten (14. August), und der CDU-Internetbeauftragten Dr. Martina Krogmann (16. August) finden Sie ebenfalls in unseren News.

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## OskarMaria (18 August 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll&qu*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> * „Ein solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der Überzahl sind“, erklärte eine Sprecherin des Ministeriums gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Es gehe darum, den Missbrauch dieses neuen Kommunikations- und Abrechnungsmittels einzudämmen, so die Sprecherin weiter. *


*

Ich suche die "seriösen" Anbieter noch immer. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass Sascha da nachgehakt hätte.

Gruß OM*


----------



## dvill (18 August 2004)

Kein Wunder, dass der Verbraucherschutz so schwer vorankommt, wenn sich selbst das zuständige Ministerium als Anbieterschutzministerium versteht.

Hier ist immer noch die Frage offen, ob jemand eine sinnvolle Anwendung für diese merkwürdigen Dienste kennt. Hinreichend bekannt sind Angebote von Märchen und Malvorlagen für Kinder und ähnliches Zeugs. Der Fortschritt der letzten Monate besteht darin, dass diese Angebote nun angeblich nur für Erwachsene bestimmt sind. Ganz toll. Natürlich ist das nichts, was vom Elfenbeinturm des Verbraucherministeriums aus bemerkt werden könnten.

Von denen kann man keine Hilfe erwarten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (18 August 2004)

Seriöse Anbieter bieten IMHO mehr als eine Zugangsmöglichkeit an. Was spricht dagegen wenn ein Anbieter nen Dialer  einsetzt, aber auch gleichzeitig Pay by Call, Lastschrift, CC-Payment oder Paysafecard einsetzt? Davon gibt es viele im Internet, allerdings meistens nicht auf Seiten, die Malvorlagen etc. anbieten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

*Re: Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll&am*



			
				OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche die "seriösen" Anbieter noch immer. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass Sascha da nachgehakt hätte.



Der Markt in Deutschland wird von folgenden deutschen Anbietern bestimmt, hier ihrer Bedeutung nach geordnet:


*1
Mainpean/Intexus
QuestNet und GN
Aconti
Coolspot
Afendis (neu Version des Fairdialer, Name unbekannt)

_Wer davon wirklich seriös ist, entscheidet das Los. Sollten alle Lose keine Nieten sein, ist die in den Hut greifende Niete der Loser._

Die oben dargestellte Liste kann beliebig erweitert werden.


*1     EBS und Konsorten


----------



## dotshead (18 August 2004)

Ups hat der Phänomenologe vergessen

sexmoney oder netdebit? Hmmm kaum Beschwerden über diese Anbieter hier oder? Sexmoney und netdebit dürften wohl mit zu den größten in DE gehören.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...sexmoney oder netdebit? Hmmm kaum Beschwerden über diese Anbieter...



Kaum Beschwerden, zumindest keine, die mir bekannt sind. Wie geschrieben, die Liste kann erweitert werden!

Doti, erkläre doch mal deren Dialerangebote, unter Benennung einer URL, mit vielen *en oder im Linkforum.


----------



## Antidialer (18 August 2004)

Seriöse Dialeranbieter, das ist genau so eine Legende wie das Loch Ness Monster. Alle haben schon davon gehört, aber noch nie hat jemand einen gesehen!

Und sinnvolle Anwendung für Dialer?

Da dürfte es keine geben. 

Keiner, mit dem ich je über das Thema gesprochen habe, trug sich mit der Idee, einen Dialer zu nutzen. Im Gegenteil, alle hatten nur eins im Sinn, sich vor Dialern zu schützen. 

Aber ein Dialerverbot bringt nichts, die seriösen Geschäftsleute würde in dem Fall die Dialer halt illigal nutzen. Solange die Telefongeselschaften weiterhin das Inkasso machen, ist das doch immer noch ein lohnendes Geschäft.

Viel Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn alle Mehrbetrugsnummern vorgesperrt wären und erst auf schriftlichen Wunsch des Kunden (Identifikation des Kunden natürlich per Post Ident Verfahren, um Missbrauch zu verhindern) freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## dotshead (18 August 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Seriöse Dialeranbieter, das ist genau so eine Legende wie das Loch Ness Monster. Alle haben schon davon gehört, aber noch nie hat jemand einen gesehen!



Nein, deswegen bieten auch viele Seiten neben Dialern, CC, Paysafe-Card, Lastschrift oder Pay by Call  als Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und sinnvolle Anwendung für Dialer?
> 
> Da dürfte es keine geben.



Warum nicht? Schon mal mit dem Thema befasst? Nicht jeder hat ne zweite Leitung um per Pay by Call zu bezahlen. Sehe es einfach als "Schnupperzugang". Gucke dir via Dialer das Angebot für 2 - 3 Minuten an und Du entscheidest dich dann für einen günstigeren z.B. 3 Tages-Zugang oder Monatszugang, welches deutlich preisgünstiger ist, z.B. 29,95 Eur/Monat.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner, mit dem ich je über das Thema gesprochen habe, trug sich mit der Idee, einen Dialer zu nutzen. Im Gegenteil, alle hatten nur eins im Sinn, sich vor Dialern zu schützen.



Stimmt die Abzocke, die es via Dialermissbrauch gab, hat den Dialern geschadet. Aber sowohl in der Offline als auch in der Online-Welt wird es immer unseriöse Anbieter geben.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein Dialerverbot bringt nichts, die seriösen Geschäftsleute würde in dem Fall die Dialer halt illigal nutzen.



Das halte ich für ne bedenkliche Unterstellung.

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Für mich sind alle Seiten unseriös, die Dialer only Angebote anbieten bzw. nur Dropcharge-Dialer anbieten.

@Phänomenologe

bietet Coolspot noch Dialer an? Ich dachte dir würden jetzt nur noch in AVS machen. *grübel*


----------



## Antidialer (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich halte es für eine Tatsache! Schau dich doch mal um, was seit der Neuregelung los ist. Auslandsdialer, Sat Dialer usw. Die gesetzlichen Regeln sind klar, aber einige der ach so sauberen Geschäftsleute haben nichts anderes zu tun, als die Regeln zu unterlaufen. Und da wundert ihr euch, das alle Welt Dialer nur noch als Abzockinstrumente ansieht? 

Anstatt energisch gegen die zahlreichen schwarzen Schafe in der Branche vorzugehen, legt man sich lieber mit den Herstellern von Antivierenprogrammen an, die die versehentliche Nutzung von Dialern verhindern sollen. OK, dieser Schuss ging nach hinten los, der Güllewagenfahrer ist in seiner eigenen Gülle baden gegangen. Aber es zeigt doch sehr deutlich das Denken in der Branche. Bestes Beispiel sind die ent registriereten Dialer: Selbst die Branchengrößen programmieren ihre Dialer haarscharf am Rande der Legalität entlang und ruhig auch mal daran vorbei. Wenn dann die Reg TP mal wieder zuschlägt, ist das Gejammer aber mal wieder groß. 

Im meinen Augen haben Dialer alle Seriosität verloren. Schon allein deswegen, weil sie Manipulierbar sind. Per Script ist ist es kein Problem, einen eigendlich legalen Dialer zu einem Autodialer zu machen. Wer als User einen Dialer nutzt, gibt damit die Kontrolle seines Rechners aus der Hand, und hat keinen Einfluss mehr. Wählt der Dialer wirklich die Angezeigte Nummer, stimmt der angegebene Preis? Das Verhalten der Dialeranbieter, zb beim Thema Preisanzeige, tut das übrige.


----------



## dvill (19 August 2004)

> Sehe es einfach als "Schnupperzugang". Gucke dir via Dialer das Angebot für 2 - 3 Minuten an und Du entscheidest dich dann für einen günstigeren z.B. 3 Tages-Zugang oder Monatszugang, welches deutlich preisgünstiger ist, z.B. 29,95 Eur/Monat.


Das ist die branchenübliche Scheinargumentation. Der 3-Tages-Zugang ist bereits günstiger als die Dialereinwahl für wenige Minuten. Der Dialerkunde kauft allgemein zu sehr schlechten Konditionen ein.

Bei gängigen Drückerprojekten bekommt der Werbedrücker eine Erfolgsprämie von bis zu 95%. Das bleibt für den angeblichen Contentwert nicht viel übrig.

Dialerkunden verhalten sich nicht marktgerecht, weil sie nicht preisbewusst kaufen. Bei Dialern kostet jeder Schwachsinn die maximale Gebührenpauschale von 30 Euro. Die Erklärung ist einfach: Die Leute erkennen zu einem großen Teil die kryptische Preisinformation nicht.

Die RegTP will bei den Verbraucherbeschwerden eine Quote von einem Drittel festgestellt haben, die den Preis dank der guten Tarnung nicht bemerkt haben. Vermutlich gibt es auch viele, die sich zur Erkennbarkeit des Preise nicht äußern, weil sie hinreichend viele andere Beschwerdegründe haben. Weiter bekommt die RegTP auch Beschwerden von anderen Stellen als von den unmittelbar persönlich betroffenen Verbrauchern.

Schließlich schreibt nicht jeder Betroffene an die RegTP. Wer sich schwer tut, den Preis in der bekannten kryptischen Form zu finden, wird erst recht nicht finden, wie und wo er sich beschweren kann. Wer schon soviel PC-Erfahrung besitzt, die weit verborgeneren Hinweise auf die Registrierung und die RegTP zu finden, findet auch viele weitere Gründe, sich über unzureichende Dialer zu beschweren.

Die ganz Unerfahrenen werden den Preis also zu einem größeren Teil als nur einem Drittel nicht wahrnehmen.

Ein Zahlungsmittel, welches von Verbrauchern zu einem großen Teil nicht als solches erkannt werden kann, liegt nicht im Interesse dieser Verbraucher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

*Dialer sind in der Schweiz verboten worden!*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zahlungsmittel, welches von Verbrauchern zu einem großen Teil nicht als solches erkannt werden kann, liegt nicht im Interesse dieser Verbraucher.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Richtig! Die (deutschen) Drückerkolonnen sind schon einmalig in Europa! Und in der Schweiz hat man gerade Dialer ganz verboten und damit das Problem (fast) ganz beseitigt. Voila!


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Antidialer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem sind dann die *ach so seriösen* Dialeranbieter am jammern, wieso ich als User es wagen kann, mich mit Antivir vor Dialernschützen zu wollen, die mir ungewollt aufgedrückt werden sollen. Ergo muss Antivir ne einstweilige Verfügung erhalten, das abzustellen um dann noch vor dem Kadi gezerrt zu werden.

Nur, ICH muss Antivir im Internet von Hand eintippen und mühevoll den Download des Programms suchen und dann mich durch viele "wollen sie wirklich" abfragen quälen, bis ich endlich das von mr gewünschte Programm auf dem PC habe. Aber von mir ungewünschte Dialer werden mir schön verschleiert  auf den PC geschoben. Ach wie Seriös....



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Zahlungsmittel, welches von Verbrauchern zu einem großen Teil nicht als solches erkannt werden kann, liegt nicht im Interesse dieser Verbraucher.


Ich habe noch keine Seite gesehen, die mir klar zu verstehen gibt,: "Wenn sie unseren Service nutzen möchten, dann gehen sie in den Downloadbereich und laden sich unseren Dialer  Sxxx0815.exe herunter und installieren ihn."  Nein er wird mir als Zugangstool usw. gleich versteckt aufgedrängt, wenn ich auch nur einen der angeblichen Links anklicke. Die Links sind dann nur alles versteckte Downloadklicklinks, wo der Dialer sich dann selbst installiert. 
Jaja ich weiß, ich soll OK eingeben. Aber nur mit viel Suchen erfahre ich dann wirklich, WOFÜR ich OK eingeben soll. Und deswegen WILL ICH, das Antivir mich vor diesen Seiten mit Dialern schützt. Das haben sich die Dialeranbieter und deren Webmaster selbst eingebrockt. Und nun wollen die noch verhindern, das ich mich gegen deren Geschäftsinteressen schützen kann ?? Bäääh. Pfui.


----------



## drboe (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Seriöse Anbieter bieten IMHO mehr als eine Zugangsmöglichkeit an. Was spricht dagegen wenn ein Anbieter nen Dialer  einsetzt, aber auch gleichzeitig Pay by Call, Lastschrift, CC-Payment oder Paysafecard einsetzt? Davon gibt es viele im Internet, allerdings meistens nicht auf Seiten, die Malvorlagen etc. anbieten.



Hi Stephan,

dann 'mal 'Butter bei die Fisch': bitte Namen, Anzahl und Anteil der seriösen Dialeranbieter am Gesamtmarkt, Struktur der Angebote, Webadressen zur Prüfung der Behauptungen.

Die Behauptung, die auch von politischer Seite kommt, die Mehrzahl der Anbieter sei seriös, ist bisher überhaupt nicht belegt. Gut belegt sind hingegen die anhaltenden Tricksereien, Betrug und Abzocke mit Dailern, die erst dazu geführt haben, dass der Gesetzgeber mehrfach (halbherzig) reagiert hat. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt die Abzocke, die es via Dialermissbrauch gab, hat den Dialern geschadet. Aber sowohl in der Offline als auch in der Online-Welt wird es immer unseriöse Anbieter geben.


Zwei Anmerkungen: 

1. die Vergangenheitsform ist falsch. Es muss heißen: "die Abzocke, die es via Dialermissbrauch gibt, schadet den Dialern. "

2. der Anteil unseriöser Geschäfstleute in der Offline-Welt ist, jeweils verglichen mit deren angebotsspezifischen Wettbewerbern, marginal im Vergleich zum Dialergeschäft. Nicht umsonst werden die Mehrwertdienste scherzhaft auch als "Mehrbetrugsnummern"  bezeichnet.  Und behaupte bitte nicht, das wäre auf ein paar "schwarze Schafe" zurückzuführen. Schwarz ist in dem Markt die Standardfarbe.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (19 August 2004)

Man kann die Suche nach sinnvollen Einsatzfällen für Dialer auch so zusammenfassen:

Wenn die angeblich seriösen Anbieter auch immer "Pay by Call, Lastschrift, CC-Payment oder Paysafecard" zulassen, dann ist für Verbraucher immer eine gute Zahlungsalternative gegeben. Mehr als eine wird nicht gebraucht. Bei allen anderen als dem Dialer behält der Verbraucher auch seine üblichen Rechte im Verhältnis zu dem Anbieter.

Die "Dialer-only-Angebote", also die bekannten Scheinproduktideen, die nur erfunden wurden, weil die Abrechnung per Dialer dem Verbraucher bei den bekannt minderwertigen Leistungen das Widerspruchsrecht nimmt, müssen von Staat nicht zum Nachteil der Verbraucher gefördert werden.

So gesehen braucht niemand den Dialer, außer die Abzocker.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2004)

DAS ist ein Totschlagsargument, wirklich:

Arg. 1:
Seriös ist, wer auch andere Zahlungswege anbietet. Diese Anbieter gibt's unbestritten. Aber: Weder der User noch die Sites brauchen Dialer - es geht je gerade eben auch anders.

Arg. 2:
Wer also NUR Dialer anbietet, ist nicht seriös? Ich jedenfalls haben inzwischen dreimal zur Benennung eines seriösen Dialerangebots aufgefordert - nicht eine einzige Rückmeldung! 
Warum bieten denn die hier üblicherweise als "Gegner" bezeichneten NUR Dialer an? Warum keine anderen Zahlungswege? Der Grund wäre jetzt wirllch interessant.

... aber wahrscheinlich kommt hierauf wieder nix ...


----------



## dotshead (19 August 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Sehe es einfach als "Schnupperzugang". Gucke dir via Dialer das Angebot für 2 - 3 Minuten an und Du entscheidest dich dann für einen günstigeren z.B. 3 Tages-Zugang oder Monatszugang, welches deutlich preisgünstiger ist, z.B. 29,95 Eur/Monat.
> 
> 
> Das ist die branchenübliche Scheinargumentation. Der 3-Tages-Zugang ist bereits günstiger als die Dialereinwahl für wenige Minuten. Der Dialerkunde kauft allgemein zu sehr schlechten Konditionen ein.


Stimmt, aber die Entscheidung was der Kunde möchte, sollte ihm selbst überlassen bleiben.


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gängigen Drückerprojekten bekommt der Werbedrücker eine Erfolgsprämie von bis zu 95%. Das bleibt für den angeblichen Contentwert nicht viel übrig.


Das mag es geben, mir ist kein solches Programm bekannt. Im allgemeinen liegen die Webmaster-Provisionen zwischen 30 und 50 %.


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerkunden verhalten sich nicht marktgerecht, weil sie nicht preisbewusst kaufen. Bei Dialern kostet jeder Schwachsinn die maximale Gebührenpauschale von 30 Euro. Die Erklärung ist einfach: Die Leute erkennen zu einem großen Teil die kryptische Preisinformation nicht.


 Ich kenne keine Seite die mehrere Zahlungsarten anbietet und einen Dropcharge-Dialer verwendet. Schmeiss bitte nicht minutenbasierte Dialer und Dropcharge-Dialer in einen Topf. Manche User wollen den Dialer halt nutzen um zu gucken, ob  ihnen der Content gefällt bevor Sie Ihre CC nutzen oder per Lastschrift bezahlen.
Und meine Meinung zu Dropcharge-Dialern habe ich schon kundgetan.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die angeblich seriösen Anbieter auch immer "Pay by Call, Lastschrift, CC-Payment oder Paysafecard" zulassen, dann ist für Verbraucher immer eine gute Zahlungsalternative gegeben. Mehr als eine wird nicht gebraucht. Bei allen anderen als dem Dialer behält der Verbraucher auch seine üblichen Rechte im Verhältnis zu dem Anbieter.


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Mit analoger Leitung hat man keine Möglichkeit per Pay by Call zu bezahlen, da der Internetzugang die Telefonleitung bereits benutzt. Diesen User wäre es nur
möglich ohne vorher den Content zu prüfen ein Abo zu buchen. Und viele haben Angst vor Lastschrift und CC-Payment im Internet.


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Dialer-only-Angebote", also die bekannten Scheinproduktideen, die nur erfunden wurden, weil die Abrechnung per Dialer dem Verbraucher bei den bekannt minderwertigen Leistungen das Widerspruchsrecht nimmt, müssen von Staat nicht zum Nachteil der Verbraucher gefördert werden.


Manchmal sind wir einer Meinung.


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also NUR Dialer anbietet, ist nicht seriös? Ich jedenfalls haben inzwischen dreimal zur Benennung eines seriösen Dialerangebots aufgefordert - nicht eine einzige Rückmeldung!
> Warum bieten denn die hier üblicherweise als "Gegner" bezeichneten NUR Dialer an? Warum keine anderen Zahlungswege? Der Grund wäre jetzt wirllch interessant.


s.o. das ist auch meine Meinung. Zumindest über Seiten die nur Dropcharge-Dialer a 29,95 Eur/Einwahl einsetzen.


----------



## News (19 August 2004)

@Dotshead:
Deine Infos zur Gewinnbeteiligung scheinen mir etwas veraltet. Ich hab gerade nochmal auf einer Übersichtsseite für div. Partnerprogramme nachgeguckt - i.d.R.  sind es mindestens "60 bis 85%" und mitunter eben auch 90 oder 95% (dafür ist insbesondere 1md derzeit ein Spezialist).

Und du kennst keine Sites mit 30€-Dropcharge-Dialer UND alternativer Zahlungsmethode? Hm, ich schon, einige sogar. z.B. Ref*****.ag
Scheint mir auch logisch angesichts der Ausbreitung von DSL.


----------



## dotshead (19 August 2004)

@news
ok hast recht. Ich kenne mich eher bei den Erotik-Programmen aus und da liegt die Auszahlung meistens zwischen 30 % und 50 %. Und das, mit der von dir angegebenen Seite, war mir auch neu. Danke.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ich schon, einige sogar. z.B. Ref*****.ag



da muß man aber mit der Lupe suchen, um die zu finden. 
 (wie fanden Sie das Steak? direkt unter der dritten Kartoffel ) 

Klicken auf einen  der "tollen" Menüpunkte führt erst mal unweigerlich auf einen "Droopy"

cp


----------



## drboe (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber die Entscheidung was der Kunde möchte, sollte ihm selbst überlassen bleiben.


Tja, nur haben sich die Anbieter nicht daran gehalten und mit heimtückischen Installationen massenhaft abgezockt. Darauf hat der Gesetzgeber reagiert, - spät, aber immerhin, - und nun werfen sich die selben Anbieter in  die Brust, kämpfen lautstark für ihre angebliche Seriösität und behaupten gar, nun ginge es ja nur noch legal zu, weil anders ginge es mit ihren Dialern ja nicht. Was zugleich die Seriösität beweisen soll. Und das ist nun wirklich lächerlich. Die scheissen heute noch genauso auf die dummen Opfer, wie zu Beginn der Dialerabzocke.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (19 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja auch im "Droppy" hast du die Möglichkeit zu wählen. Allerdings finde ich die Bewerbung IMHO schon als irreführend. Auch ohne DSL/LAN hat man die Möglichkeit, wenn man z.B. ISDN hat, Pay by Call einzusetzen. Besser wäre wenn auf dem Button Pay by Call z.B. stehen würde oder auch eine deutsche Variante "Zahlen per Telefon". Die Preisangabe ist IMHO auch mehr als dürftig.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings finde ich die Bewerbung IMHO schon als irreführend..



Die Vera.... beginnt schon auf der Main-Page , das meinte ich mit dem Steak unter der dritten Kartoffel.
In dieser versteckten Form ist das nur eine Alibifunktion:


----------



## OskarMaria (20 August 2004)

Die Debatte hier dreht sich im Kreis. Wie viele Vorredner hier schon angemerkt haben, gibt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit *keine seriöse* Dialeranwendung. Es bleibt eventuell das Thema Erotik/Pornografie übrig, bei dem die Nutzer vielleicht ansatzweise etwas für ihr Geld geboten bekommen. Doch dies ist sicher nicht ein Hort seriöser Dienstleistungen.

Es bleibt also festzuhalten, die Politik hat keine Ahnung von der Materie. Und will das wahrscheinlich auch nicht so genau wissen. Man guckt über die schmutzigen Details weg - zugunsten der Telefonkonzerne. Denn die verdienen bei derm Schmierentheater kräftig mit.

OskarMaria


----------



## dotshead (20 August 2004)

Also irgendwie war (ist?) das eine der besten Diskussionen über das Thema Dialer hier im Forum.


----------



## dotshead (20 August 2004)

Tante Edit hol mich hier raus.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Tante Edit hol mich hier raus.


 :gruebel:


----------



## dotshead (20 August 2004)

Aus irgendeinem Grund war das Posting gedoppelt und das war der verzweifelte Hilferuf nach Tante Edit.


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2004)

OskarMaria schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibt es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit *keine seriöse* Dialeranwendung.


Neutral gesehen gibt es seriöse Angebote sehr wohl. Doch die Schattenwirtschaft drängt die harmlosen Produkte genau in die Ecke, in die sie auch hingehören. Letzlich ist es die Werbung (Lobby) um die seriösen Dialer, die den illegalen Produkten das Feld ebnet! Die Politik will die "seriösen" Macher schützen und übersieht dabei grob fahrlässig u. a. deren höchst eigenen, unseriösen Machenschaften.


----------



## sascha (20 August 2004)

> Neutral gesehen gibt es seriöse Angebote sehr wohl.



Womit wir wieder bei der Gretchenfrage sind: Worin misst sich die Seriosität? Am Inhalt? Am Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? An der Art der Bewerbung? Am 1., 2. oder 3. Zustimmungsfenster? An der deutlichen Preisangabe auf der Webseite? An der Einhaltung der Reg TP-Vorgaben? Gerade letzteres ist doch ein Paradebeispiel: wir kennen genügend Angebote, welche nach Reg TP-Maßstäben "rechtskonform" sind, und dennoch bis zum Himmel stinken...


----------



## dvill (21 August 2004)

Der Maßstab für Seriosität ist recht einfach zu definieren.

Seriös ist ein Angebot, welches der Verbraucher auch nach Tagen bei Kenntnis aller Details in der gleichen Situation wiederholt nutzen würde.

Bei den überfallartigen Haustürgeschäften gibt es nun per Gesetz ein Widerspruchsrecht für mehrere Tagen, um Verbraucher vor Drückerkolonnen zu schützen. Die normalen Fernabsatzgeschäfte geben den Verbraucher auch die notwendigen Rechte, so dass es sich für Anbieter nicht lohnt, den Verbraucher krass ungünstige Angebote überhaupt zu machen. Hier funktioniert der Markt.

Dialer sind nur in zweiter Linie Zahlungsmittel, in erster sind sie zuerst eine Vollfesselung des Verbrauchers, indem sie ihm wesentliche Rechte nehmen und eine völlig ungünstige Beweislast zuweisen. Wenn sich das Verbraucherministerium heute wundert, dass es hier zu Missbräuchen kommt, dann haben die den Gesetzestext vorher nicht gelesen. Das Missbrauchspotential ist per Gesetz vorgegeben.

Ein seriöses Angebot würde die Kostenpflichtigkeiten deutlich darstellen, auf Ablenkungsgetöse ("blablabla ... kostenlos ... blablabla") verzichten, das Produkt klar beschreiben, die Bezahlmethode erläutern, Ansprechpartner benennen usw..

Solche Angebote werden hier im Forum auch auf Nachfrage nicht bekannt. Bekannte Anbieter niedrig bepreister Produkte, denen man Seriosität zubilligt, wie z.B. Stiftung Warentest und Zeitschriften oder Zeitungen mit bezahlten Artikeln, verzichten aus guten Gründen auf die Dialer-Bezahloption.

Die dort eingesetzten Micropayment-Lösungen sind privatwirtschaftlich erstellt worden und funktionieren ohne Einschränkungen von Verbraucherrechten. Aus diesem Bereich sind hier niemals Beschwerden bekannt geworden.

Der Markt hat also taugliche Micropayment-Lösungen selbst entwickelt. Geschäftsmodelle, die nur dadurch für Abzocker profitabel werden, dass vom Gesetzgeber der Verbraucher in seinen Rechten beschränkt wird, werden nicht wirklich benötigt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2004)

Die Diskussion ist ermüdend , seit weit über zwei Jahren werden die Fragen nach der Normeneinhaltung 
und die Frage nach dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis/Verbraucherschutz (nichts anderes ist 
die Frage nach "Seriosität")  immer wieder in einen Topf geschmissen und kräftig drin rumgerührt.

An diesem Posting , das ich schon x-mal zitiert habe , sehe ich bis heute keinen Grund auch nur ein Jota 
zu ändern , Registrierung hin, Registrierung her.  (über deren  Wert ich meine ganz persönliche Meinung habe....) 

Obwohl ich mir geschworen hatte, keinen Kommentar mehr zu diesem Thema loszulassen, 
da wie auch schon andere geschrieben haben, die Diskussion sich ständig im Kreise dreht,
und die Standpunkte sich keinen Millimeter näher gekommen sind (warum auch...) 
wollte ich ein letztes Mal darauf hinweisen , wie lange diese Debatte zum Thema seriös schon  geht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919
(vom 05.05.2002 ) 

tf


----------



## drboe (21 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion ist ermüdend , seit weit über zwei Jahren werden die Fragen nach der Normeneinhaltung
> und die Frage nach dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis/Verbraucherschutz (nichts anderes ist
> die Frage nach "Seriosität")  immer wieder in einen Topf geschmissen und kräftig drin rumgerührt.
> 
> ...


Was erwartest Du? Ein Mißstand ist ein Mißstand, bleibt ein Mißstand. Und das solange, bis die Politik die Ursachen ändert, - schlisßlich hat sie sei selbst zu verantworten - und wenn sie per Gericht oder anders dazu gezwungen werden muss. Mir ist z. B. bis heute völlig schleierhaft, warum der Fernabsatz via Internet und Haustürgeschäfte diverse Regeln zum Schutz des Kunden enthalten, inkl. der Aufklärung um diese Rechte gegenüber dem Käufer, während der Durchgriff in die Geldbörse dessen, der ein Telefon besitzt, ungeniert und problemlos möglich sein soll. Betrug auf diesem Gebiet ist m. E. die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme. Die Befürworter er Dialer reden viel und blumig über die Vorteile des Verfahrens. Klar, einfacher kommen sie nicht an die Kohle. Für den Konsumenten gibt es keine Vorteile, wenn man Betrug, Preistreiberei usw. nicht als Vorteil betrachten will. Die Scheinaktivitäten zur Eindämmung des Mißbrauchs nerven, klar. Das kann aber m. E. kein Grund sein, über diesen fortwährenden Mißbrauch und die Unzulänglichkeiten aller Aktivitäten zuständiger Behörden zu schweigen, nur weil sich an den Tatsachen praktisch nichts ändert. Im Gegenteil. M. E. muss das Ziel sein, die Abrechnung von Leistungen per Dialer/Mehrwertdienstenumer zu kippen. Wenigstens muss über die Nutzung ein schriftlicher Vertrag samt Rücktrittstrecht erzwungen werden. Dann hört die Abzocke nämlich von selbst auf. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (21 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist z. B. bis heute völlig schleierhaft, warum der Fernabsatz via Internet und Haustürgeschäfte diverse Regeln zum Schutz des Kunden enthalten, inkl. der Aufklärung um diese Rechte gegenüber dem Käufer, während der Durchgriff in die Geldbörse dessen, der ein Telefon besitzt, ungeniert und problemlos möglich sein soll. Betrug auf diesem Gebiet ist m. E. die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme.


Das ist doch offensichtlich:
Die Telekom ist immer noch ein halbstaatlicher Betrieb, der sich an dieser Abzocke eine goldene Nase verdient. (Ohne dafür investieren zu müssen).
In diversen Tochterunternehmen gibt es zudem reichlich Gelegenheiten, willfährige Politiker mit Beraterverträgen und Versorgungsposten zu belohnen.
Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass sich irgend jemand in diesem durch und durch korrupten System *wirklich* für das Gemeinwohl oder die Verbraucher interessiert?

Gruss A. John


----------



## galdikas (21 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion ist ermüdend , seit weit über zwei Jahren werden die Fragen nach der Normeneinhaltung
> und die Frage nach dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis/Verbraucherschutz (nichts anderes ist
> die Frage nach "Seriosität")  immer wieder in einen Topf geschmissen und kräftig drin rumgerührt.



Der Begriff "Seriosität" entstammt in diesem Zusammenhang meiner Ansicht nach dem Vokabular der organisierten Telefonanschluß-Freibeuter-Mentalität, und sollte deshalb nicht weiter unreflektiert benutzt werden. Mit der Bekundung der eigenen "Seriosität" soll aus interessierten Kreisen wohl der Gefahr entgegengetreten werden, daß die angestrebten Verträge wegens eines Wuchers- oder Sittenwidrigkeits-Verdikts nichtig sein könnten. (In der Tat ist weiterhin nicht letztinstanzlich entschieden, ob es gegen die guten Sitten ( = das Anstandsgefühl aller billig und gerecht Denkenden) verstößt, eine Erbringung erotischer Dienste gegen Bezahlung zu vereinbaren. )  Vor den Folgen wucherischer ("unseriöser") Verträge sind jedoch nur besonders schutzwürdige Vertragspartner, und nur bei auffälliger Preisunwürdigkeit der Leistung geschützt.

Mit dieser ablenkenden "Seriositäts"-Debatte wird versucht, die (Un-)Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen *nur* anhand dieses Kriteriums gelten lassen zu dürfen. Dahinter steht die Absicht, daß die Berechtigung einer Zahlungsforderung indiskutabel bleiben soll, sobald nur ein ihr zugrundeliegender (unterstellter) Vertrag jedenfalls nicht an einer Nichtigkeit wegen Wuchers oder eines Sittenverstoßes scheitere. Logischerweise ist das Bestehen eines Vertrages (und damit eines vertraglich begründeten Zahlungsforderungs-Rechts) aber nicht schon dadurch erwiesen, daß lediglich eine Nichtigkeit wegen Wuchers/Sittenwidrigkeit ("Unseriosität") ausscheidet!

Meiner Ansicht nach muß man sich bei der Dialer-Diskussion zunächst um die Frage streiten, *ob* überhaupt ein Vertrag, und falls ja, zwischen wem, geschlossen worden ist. (Frühestens dann käme ja überhaupt erst in Betracht, ob dieser Vertrag (wegen Wuchers oder Sittenwidrigkeit) nichtig sein könnte.)  Die (mögliche) Nichtigkeit ( "Unseriosität")  könnte bei unbestellter Leistungserbringung ebenfalls völlig unberücksichtigt bleiben, wenn vorerst nur auf den vom Anbieter zu erbringenden "Bestellnachweis" abgezielt würde. Über die "Seriosität" des (soweit nachweislich) geschlossenen Vertrags bräuchte man anschließend auch dann keinen einzigen Gedanken zu verschwenden, wenn nur geklärt würde, daß (erhebliche) Verstöße gegen vorvertragliche e-commerce und Fernabsatz-Informationspflichten nicht zu einem vorzeitigen Erlöschen eines gesetzlichen Widerrufsrechts führen könnten.

Die Beachtung dieser gesetzlichen Regelungen würde völlig ausreichen - es könnte *völlig* unbeachtet bleiben, ob ein Diensteanbieter irgendwelchen behördlichen Verordnungen über *Mindest*-Anforderungen bezüglich eines von ihm zur Abrechnung verwendeten Dialers nachkommt, oder ob seine Verträge als (preis-)wucherisch oder ihres Inhalts wegen als sittenwidrig zu beurteilen wären.

gal.


----------



## dvill (21 August 2004)

Natürlich ist es nervend, wenn man die gleiche Missbrauchsdiskussion seit Jahren mit unveränderten Argumenten führen kann, ohne eine klare Besserung bewirken zu können. Andererseits wäre widerspruchslose Duldung keine Alternative.

Es bewegt sich ja auch was, zwar nur kleine Schritte, aber immerhin in der richtigen Richtung. Vor etwas über einem Jahr konnte so ein schäbiges Angebot noch beliebig hinlangen. Pauschalpreise von 80 Euro für einmalige Unvorsichtigkeit waren üblich.

Heute liegt das Limit bei 30 Euro, also eine "Preissenkung" auf rund ein Drittel. Die neue Klarheit der kommenden Anwahlfenster wird ein weiteres tun.

Die Fachleute halten Umsatzveränderungen durch die neue Klarheit der bewussten Entscheidung von -90% für wahrscheinlich. Da erfährt man zugleich einiges über die Selbsteinschätzung der Qualität der heutigen Angebote.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (21 August 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fachleute halten Umsatzveränderungen durch die neue Klarheit der bewussten Entscheidung von -90% für wahrscheinlich. Da erfährt man zugleich einiges über die Selbsteinschätzung der Qualität der heutigen Angebote.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ich habe in dem zitierten Forenthread nicht *einmal* etwas nach dem Motto "Mir egal, mein Angebot ist so gut, dass die Leute dafür gerne zahlen", oder gar "dann mache ich meine Inhalte eben noch besser" gelesen...


----------



## dvill (21 August 2004)

Na, kein Wunder.

In einem Markt, in dem sich Verbraucher mit marktgemäß, also preisbewusst, verhalten, agieren auch die Anbieter anders. Ein prominentes Mitglied der Szene erläutert die Abläufe.

Einen Verbraucher wird überraschend ein Angebot vorgelegt, welches ihm hinreichend Gelegenheit gibt, "Fehler zu machen". Er wird zum Käufer, wenn es gelingt, dass er diesen Fehler macht.

Ein guter Käufer infolge fehlerhafter Entscheidungen ärgert sich über sich selbst und zahlt. Die anderen finden das DS/CB-Forum und lassen sich zu Widerstandshandlungen hinreißen. Statistisch auffällig ist immerhin die große Zahl der Verbraucher, die nach dem Kauf das Gefühl haben, ein möglicherweise nicht rechtskonformes Geschäft gemacht zu haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2004)

@dvill 

der jaginlink geht nicht  , poste bitte wo wir das dort finden!


----------



## Dino (21 August 2004)

Und der Link geht doch...


----------



## dvill (21 August 2004)

Ich habe den Link mit dem IE sowie Mozilla probiert. Beim IE hatte ich zu Testzwecken den Inhaltsratgeber aktiv und der meckerte wie unten gezeigt. Ist das das Problem?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Link geht doch...



d´accord  



vielleicht geht´s auch deswegen nicht, weil man *zu* anonym bleiben möchte......


----------



## drboe (21 August 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat die Abzocke via Mehrbetrugsnummern mit der Telekom zu tun? Diese Nummern kann sich jeder bei der RegTP sichern (in Blöcken) und es ist ein Trugschluss anzunehmen, die Deutsche Telekom würde an allen Nummern partizipieren. Man muss die Telekomiker gewiß nicht mögen, aber jeden Unsinn, jede Abzocke kann man ihnen deshalb nicht gleich in die Schuhe schieben. Nur weil zig Milionen Kunden ihren Anschluß bei der Telekom haben, bedeutet das nicht, das die Telekom stets Eigner der angewählten Rufnummern ist. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (21 August 2004)

Es gibt  Dokumente , die hier schon in Forum verlinkt wurden , aus denen hervorgeht, 
daß die T-Com sehr wohl über  diverse "Töchter" ganz ungeniert an der "Mehrwertabschöpfung" partizipiert.

leider ist es nicht so ganz einfach den Link zu finden, der ist schon etwas länger her) 
 aber  da werden andere "längerdienende"  sicher mithelfen....
(ist  ein Dokument der Kartellamtes über die Zugehörigkeiten) 

es ist etwas schlicht zu glauben, dass sich die T-Com öffentlich und direkt zu ihrer 
Teilnahme an der "Wertabschöpfung" bekennt... 

cp


----------



## drboe (22 August 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Dokumente , die hier schon in Forum verlinkt wurden , aus denen hervorgeht,
> daß die T-Com sehr wohl über  diverse "Töchter" ganz ungeniert an der "Mehrwertabschöpfung" partizipiert.
> 
> leider ist es nicht so ganz einfach den Link zu finden, der ist schon etwas länger her)
> ...


Vorsicht! Vor allem, was den Vorwurf schlichter Annahmen angeht. So etwas wird schnell zum Rohrkrepierer. Ich habe nämlich nicht gesagt, dass auf die Telekom keine Mehrwertdienstenummern registriert sind. A. John haut aber auf die Telekom ein, als wäre die, weil im Bundesbesitz, hier der natürliche Feind. Er konstruiert dabei einen Zusammenhang, nämlich dass die Telekom und darüber der Bund an jeder Daileranwahl verdient, und es deshalb kein Interesse gäbe, das abzustellen. Das ist schlicht unwahr. Die Registrierung von Mehrwertdienstenummern ist schließlich nicht nur der Telekom möglich. Und selbstverständlich machen praktisch alle Carrier von den Möglichkeiten Gebrauch. Damit ist der (Haupt-)Begünstigte der Mehrwertdienstenummern nicht automatisch die Telekom. Und folglich ist das, was A. John vorträgt, eben keine Erklärung für die bisher eher halbherzigen Reaktionen von Staat und Politik auf den Mißbrauch seitens der Anbieter.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Telekom ... der natürliche Feind. Das ist schlicht unwahr.


So sehe ich das auch. Und vor allem kann man gut erkennen, dass die DTAG in den letzten Monaten sehr aktiv ist, bei der Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwert- und anderen Nummern.


----------



## KatzenHai (22 August 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein prominentes Mitglied der Szene erläutert die Abläufe.
> 
> Einen Verbraucher wird überraschend ein Angebot vorgelegt, welches ihm hinreichend Gelegenheit gibt, "Fehler zu machen". Er wird zum Käufer, wenn es gelingt, dass er diesen Fehler macht.
> 
> ...


Der Link von DVill ist wirklich stark: Erwachsene und voll geschäftsfähige Verbraucher haben den lieben langen Tag nichts besseres zu tun, als Dialerseiten aufzurufen und sich danach hier Ratschläge zu holen, wie sie mit sehr viel Aufwand und Mühen da "wieder rauskommen". Interessanterweise jeder nur einmal - wehren die sich danach ohne dieses Forum oder haben sie dann doch begriffen, wie's mit den Dialern steht?
Oder sind vielleicht doch die Dialer schuld, dass sogar erwachsene, voll geschäftsfähige Verbraucher "Fehler" machen?



			
				Der Profi schrieb:
			
		

> In seiner Meinung gestärkt läuft dieser User zu den ach so tollen Anwälten die Ihm dort ans Herz gelegt werden. Wenn er Glück hat trifft er auf einen der ihm ganz klar erklärt dass keine Klage Aussicht auf erfolg hat wenn er im Internett einfach wild drauf los klickt und jegliche Sorgfalts-Pflicht verletzt. Meistens jedoch denken diese ach so tollen Anwälte an Ihre Kohle und bestärken den Unbedarften User gegen die ach so bösen Mitglieder der Dialer-Mafia (speziell gegen mich) zu klagen. Natürlich werden alle Klagen eingestellt weil Die Staatsanwälte im Gegensatz zu den Usern Durchaus der Meinung sind das jeder zumindest ein Mindestmass an Eigenverantwortung hat.


Quintessenz: Die über DS benannten Anwälte
denken nur an ihre eigene Kohle,
betreiben hauptsächlich das Geschäft der Strafanzeigen,
überlassen das Zivilrecht offensichtlich anderen - wie gehen eigentlich jene Klagen aus?
Ob sich da mal nicht jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen mag ...



			
				Der Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz mehrerer hundert Euro Anwaltskosten und der kosten für die Einwahlen die sich durch den Anwalt meisten verzehnfacht haben.


Ein Vollprozess nach BRAGO/RVG kostet bei den vom Profi zitierten 100-150 € Einwahlgebühren selten deutlich mehr als 100 € - Ein "Verzehnfachen"? Mathe ist wohl ebenso übergangen worden wie Deutsch ...



			
				Der Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder sind die Abzocker die Betreiber von Computerbetrug die den User durch falsche Beratung in die Hände geldgeiler Anwälte treiben und sie mit der Aufforderung zu Klagen manchmal sogar zu einer Straftat anstiften?
> Oder sind es die Anwälte die genau wissen dass sie nichts erreichen und trotzdem im Namen des Users Klage einreichen?


Es müsste tatsächlich mal überlegt werden, ob man das so stehen lassen kann ...
:evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> . Damit ist der (Haupt-)Begünstigte der Mehrwertdienstenummern
> nicht automatisch die Telekom.


Da die T-Com noch immer der mit Abstand größte Carrier ist und zusätzlich über Töchter 
partizipiert , ist IMHO diese Annahme jedenfalls nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen. 


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und folglich ist das, was A. John vorträgt, eben keine Erklärung für
> die bisher eher halbherzigen Reaktionen von Staat und Politik auf den Mißbrauch
> seitens der Anbieter.


Die Erklärung ist genau so einfach wie das Verhalten des Staates gegenüber Alkohol und Rauchen.
Einerseits wird darüber lamentiert , die Steuern aber fest einkalkuliert und ständig erhöht , 
da man ja weiß, dass nach kurzem Einbrechen der Konsum sich wieder "stabilisiert" 
(wobei das  eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist , die durch Alkoholmißbrauch und Rauchen
 verursachten (Gesundheits)kosten übersteigen bei weitem den Steuergewinn) 

cp


----------



## drboe (22 August 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link von DVill ist wirklich stark: ...


Ich finde, das sich in dem Thread bei jagin einige Leute bemerkenswert "verewigt" haben.  Gut gefällt mir z. B. T. Huch, der eindeutig merkbefreit ist. Sein Vorwuf:



> Was in dem Forum teils für eine (fast schon kriminelle) Hetze betrieben wird, ist unerträglich. ...
> ... kaum ist eine gute Diskussion im Gange, kommt ein Trupp mit Gesocks & Abschaum und hat auf die Diskussionspartner unsachlich ein ("Abzocker, Pornoabzocker, Dialermafia, etc.").


Da beschwert sich einer über die Wortwahl und bezeichnet andere dann als "Gesocks & Abschaum". Naja; spricht für sich, aber kaum für Huch und Consorten. 



> Der Profi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre von M. D. nun wirklich zuviel verlangt.



> Der Profi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das ist vielleicht eine Überlegung wert. Andererseits: warum die Typen dadurch adeln, dass man sie ernst nimmt?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Fidul (28 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> sexmoney oder netdebit? Hmmm kaum Beschwerden über diese Anbieter hier oder? Sexmoney und netdebit dürften wohl mit zu den größten in DE gehören.


Meinst du mit sexmoney die widerlichen Spammer von Cyberservices aus Amsterdam/HH oder ist das nur eine zufällige Namensgleichheit?


----------



## dotshead (28 August 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du weisst selber, dass ich cyberservice (aka sexmoney) spam hasse. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es über das Payment-Tool eigentlich keine Beschwerden gibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> du weisst selber, dass ich cyberservice (aka sexmoney) spam hasse. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass es über das Payment-Tool eigentlich keine Beschwerden gibt.


aka cytainment?



			
				avnonline schrieb:
			
		

> B* and his close friends G*, R*, and M* founded Cytainment (www.cytain****.de), the precursor of Cyberservices, in Germany in 1996.



siehe Handelsregister HH, 
HRB 86068
HRA 98121

siehe Handelsregister NL:
 Cyberservices 
(früher stand da noch eine Adresse in Curacao, Niederl. Antillen)
aka


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll"*

"inspiriert" durch den Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44008
mal ein bißchen gestöbert. Verboten worden sind sie bis heute nicht, aber dennoch  "gekillt"
 worden durch eine im Grunde einfache Maßnahme:  die Kostenangabe deutlich
 les- und  erkennbar vorzuschreiben 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35149


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2006)

*AW: Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll"*



> Das Bundesverbraucherministerium hat einem generellen Dialer-Verbot in Deutschland eine klare Absage erteilt. „Ein solches Verbot würde auch die seriösen Anbieter treffen, die weitaus in der Überzahl sind“, erklärte eine Sprecherin des Ministeriums gegenüber Dialerschutz.de.


 Ich nenne das die "rotten apple theory" (auf Englisch, da international zu sehen). Obwohl Dialer missbraucht wurden, seit es sie gibt (1996/97) wurden sie immer als "prinzipiell seriöses Zahlungsmittel" betrachtet - nur überall da, wo es strenge Regeln gab, gab es keine Dialer mehr. Komisch... Mit der "rotten apple theory" argumentierten Industrie und Politik gleichgeschaltet und europaweit gegen strengere Regeln oder gleich Abschaffung der Dialer. Zum Wohle auch derer, die auch von den unseriösen Anbietern profitiert haben. Sei es durch Werbeeinnahmen (lies mal Saschas HAS-Meldung genau durch*) oder eben dadurch, dass auch bei unseriösen (und sogar kriminellen?) Anbietern letztlich Gelder geflossen sind. Wohin, ist bekannt... Unschuldslämmer in H***heim... :stumm:


*:


> „Solche Betrüger muss man da packen, wo es ihnen richtig weh tut. Beim Geld“, sagt der zuständige Dezernatsleiter Rüdiger S* gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Und rechnet vor: *Allein für die Platzierung ihrer Werbebanner bei großen Onlineportalen wie Freenet oder AOL hätten die beiden Täter bis zu 1,5 Millionen Euro bezahlt. *Hinzu kamen die Kosten für die technische Infrastruktur in Deutschland und den Niederlanden, das Porto für die rund 360.000 Schreiben, die Löhne für das Call-Center, das die Adressen der Opfer herausfinden musste. Und dazu die Geldstrafe von 2,1 Millionen Euro. „Selbst wenn die Angeklagten 3,2 Millionen Euro erbeutet hätten, wäre das für sie ein enormes Verlustgeschäft gewesen“, sagt S*


----------



## sascha (19 November 2006)

*AW: Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot „nicht sinnvoll"*



> Verboten worden sind sie bis heute nicht, aber dennoch "gekillt"
> worden durch eine im Grunde einfache Maßnahme: die Kostenangabe deutlich
> les- und erkennbar vorzuschreiben



Tja, wenn man das mal vernünftig bei den "Abo-Fallen" durchsetzen (oder -klagen) würde, müssten sich gewisse Herrschaften schon wieder eine neue Geldquelle für ihren neuen Porsche suchen...


----------

